# Looking for a group in Vancouver, British Columbia



## DMScott (Sep 16, 2004)

... or at least within a reasonable commute of same. I'm an old fogey of 36, have played various versions of D&D for 25 years, on and off. I've recently moved to the area from southern Ontario, so I'm kinda orphanned right now. I'm at least vaguely familiar with a ton of different game systems, from d20 to Hero to Storyteller to Traveller to Chivalry and Sorcery (the Rebirth) to Mutants and Masterminds to all sorts of other stuff. Any system or playstyle is fine, so long as it's a fun table and there's at least one other person near my age so I don't feel like a grandfather.

Joining a new group I'd prefer to play initially, but I can also run any of the above. Unfortunately I can't offer to host a game right now (staying with relatives until I get myself settled).

Edit - Oh yeah, contact info. Email is: scottoutoftouch@hotmail.com


----------



## Particle_Man (Sep 21, 2004)

You have probably already advertised at game stores, like The Comicshop, Drexell Games, Chaos Books and Games, etc.  There are also university clubs at UBC and (I think) SFU.  The one at UBC is called the "Wargamers Society".  Some of them are 17+, others are a bit older (28, 32, being the "top out" range).

Best of luck!


----------

